

CSP is Responsive Design - swannodette
http://swannodette.github.io/2013/07/31/extracting-processes/

======
darrickwiebe
This is a great post! Very nicely written and understandable. I really like
the way this approach breaks up the work of reacting to, processing, and
rendering the results of events into discrete and composable steps. I feel
like I'm starting to understand the potential power behind CSP for user
interface development.

I do wish that it included a full code listing, though. I'm curious to see how
the code looks in its finished state, together with whatever additional
helpers need to be defined to accomplish what we see on the page. I'm also
interested to know how the protocols the article defines get implemented and
used.

